
Video Infrastructure as a Service – The Bitmovin API - slederer
https://bitmovin.com/video-infrastructure-service-bitmovin-api/
======
slederer
It would be great to hear your feedback, thoughts, questions to our new API
layer. It's like Stripe or Twilio for video streaming use cases.

We are also on Product Hunt today, if you want to check it out there:
[https://www.producthunt.com/tech](https://www.producthunt.com/tech) ... there
is also a 20 GB free plan for people from product hunt ;-)

Best, Stefan

